# 2012 chevy cruze fan problem



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes, the whole fan assembly needs replaced, it is a bad resistor.









Radiator fan, high speed only


I know this is one of those topics that has been beat to death with a stick (I read through every fan related post). But anyway, my radiator fan seems to only operate at the highest speed. 10-20 seconds jet engine mode --> off --> repeat when it's hot outside. When I leave my car idling for...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yes, the whole fan assembly needs replaced, it is a bad resistor.


 FWIW, I agree 100%


----------



## eddie01 (Jun 15, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yes, the whole fan assembly needs replaced, it is a bad resistor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you very much for responding to my question, i had initially thought it was because i recently changed the water pump and thermostat housing auto zone brand, and not a oem part from chevy. But i will change the fan assembly


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

eddie01 said:


> thank you very much for responding to my question, i had initially thought it was because i recently changed the water pump and thermostat housing auto zone brand, and not a oem part from chevy. But i will change the fan assembly


the thermostat may be bad and reading hot. Any check engine lights? If not I’d say it’s the fan.


----------



## eddie01 (Jun 15, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> the thermostat may be bad and reading hot. Any check engine lights? If not I’d say it’s the fan.


No check engine light, the temp gauge is where it’s normally at 1 line before the middle point, the coolant temp is moving between 190-225 degrees.


----------



## Z71bowhunter (Oct 8, 2021)

Should the cooling fan turn on when I turn on the AC switch on the dash?My AC compressor is not coming on either.I have checked all the relays and fuses.I have replaced the AC pressure switch,cooling fan.I have also checked the AC fuses.HELP,,,,


----------



## fatslapper123 (9 mo ago)

Z71bowhunter said:


> Should the cooling fan turn on when I turn on the AC switch on the dash?My AC compressor is not coming on either.I have checked all the relays and fuses.I have replaced the AC pressure switch,cooling fan.I have also checked the AC fuses.HELP,,,,


Yes, it is a multiple speed fan.

It could also be from the refrigerant [pressure being too high or too low. More than likely too high. Most people just throw refrigerant in their system all willy-nilly as the first step in solving the problem. It's one of the worst things you could do to your a/c. It puts more stress on the compressor, the serpentine belt, the engine, etc.

Not saying you did this, but the other items which could cause the a/c not to work would be either one of the coolant temperature sensors (engine and/or radiator outlet.) which could be misread as a bad sensor when in reality a corroded/bad connection or ground contributing to this problem.

Normally if the radiator outlet temp sensor circuit is open, the fan should come on full blast. I just got done troubleshooting my a/c, and the high a/c pressure was shutting the compressor off. Checked the p/t relationship, and the superheat was way too low (~9-10 degrees) signalling the system was overcharged - on top of the fan only working on high speed. The pressure would hit 270psi, the compressor would shut off. The fan would turn on for about 20 seconds, the high side pressure would go down to ~185psi and the compressor would kick back on to repeat the cycle.

Engine coolant temp appears too high to the ECM? The a/c won't work.

See what a scan tool says for all of these sensors - High pressure switch, A/c solenoid valve, interior air temp at evaporator, both coolant temp sensors, fan signal, engine coolant temperature - and then throw a set of refrigerant gauges on the system to verify the scan tool readings. A decent one you'll be able to see the last ten error messages which shut the a/c off as well. Best of luck.


----------

